# Indiginus Samples



## GtrString (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi there,
Im looking to pick up a few libs from Indiginus Samples, like the Resonator, the Mandolin and Blue Street Brass, as I love the sounds from the demos and they fill a relevant gap in my portfolio of sounds.

But I looked into the support forum at KVR, which is linked to from the Indiginus site, and posters report that the developer is not active there anymore. That got me a little cautious.

Products are still up for sale at the Indiginus site, so I would like to inquire here if any of you use products from Indiginus, what your experiences are, and if it is safe to buy from them? Anything to be alert about?

http://indiginus.com/index.html


----------



## richard kurek (Nov 26, 2018)

GtrString said:


> Hi there,
> Im looking to pick up a few libs from Indiginus Samples, like the Resonator, the Mandolin and Blue Street Brass, as I love the sounds from the demos and they fill a relevant gap in my portfolio of sounds.
> 
> But I looked into the support forum at KVR, which is linked to from the Indiginus site, and posters report that the developer is not active there anymore. That got me a little cautious.
> ...


i have no issues and do like the products


----------



## Raindog (Nov 26, 2018)

Same here. Never had a problem. Great libraries.
regards
Raindog


----------



## Garry (Nov 26, 2018)

Bought both Renaxxance and Renegade acoustic guitar from them (fairly recently) - both purchases no problem, both excellent products. No hesitation in recommending.


----------



## MrCambiata (Nov 26, 2018)

Same here, no issues at all, very pleased with their guitars.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 26, 2018)

Great to hear that any concerns are unwarranted!


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 26, 2018)

I've got a bunch of the instruments, and they work and sound exactly as advertised.

I don't know why Tracy doesn't post on the KVR site, but he's always been quick to reply to my emails. 

For example, I noticed that the approach note for hammer-ons and slides to the third of the major scale was coming from the flattened third instead of the second. This gave a cool bluesy sound, but wasn't always what was called for.

I got a prompt response to the email, _and_ there was an option to choose between the two (diatonic or blues) in the _next_ update. That's pretty awesome. 

Now I'm just waiting for the Strat version of the Renegade Electric...


----------



## wst3 (Nov 26, 2018)

A number of developers have accounts at KVR, but don't use it as their primary support mechanism. I can tell you that as recently as the last few weeks support at Indiginus is alive and well!


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 26, 2018)

I have most of them and they are all great.

https://ask.audio/articles/review-indiginus-renegade-guitar
https://ask.audio/articles/review-strummaker-iv-acoustic-guitar
https://ask.audio/articles/review-solid-state-symphony


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 26, 2018)

Just good words to say about Indiginus!


----------



## GtrString (Nov 26, 2018)

Great, thanks guys. I got the resonator and blue street brass, BF or not. Will probably pick up more from them, if I love these.


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 26, 2018)

Great company. Solid State Symphony is still one of my favorite fun libraries! I can get lost for hours in it.


----------



## Raindog (Nov 26, 2018)

GtrString said:


> Great, thanks guys. I got the resonator and blue street brass, BF or not. Will probably pick up more from them, if I love these.



Thanks for bringing Indiginus back to my Attention. I have quite a few of their libraries and like them a lot. I wanted to resist buying any new libraries even during this BF horror spam mail scenario. But listening to the Resonator and Blue Street Brass I couldn´t resist (at least with the Resonator). I presume you´re TC Collins himself posting under a different name


----------



## Dex (Nov 27, 2018)

The developer is active on these forums. I can’t remember who it is or else I’d tag them.

I have the Renegade. It works just fine.


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 27, 2018)

Raindog said:


> I presume you´re TC Collins himself posting under a different name


_I'm_ Spartacus!


----------



## GtrString (Nov 27, 2018)

David Cuny said:


> _I'm_ Spartacus!



Sry to disappoint, but Im just a nobody cursed with the urge to attain seductive sounds of the heart.. :emoji_shopping_cart::emoji_rainbow:


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 30, 2018)

This is one of those "I have to own everything by the developers".


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 2, 2018)

I purchased Indiginus Resonator recently and asked a couple of support questions. I got a response very quickly. I would have ZERO qualms about buying from them again; and in fact plan to do so soon. Their libraries are a great value.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 2, 2018)

tcollins, who is the owner of Indiginus, is usually active on this forum. All of is products are awesome - I own most of them.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 2, 2018)

I own quite a few of the libraries... every one hits it outta the park for me.


----------



## robgb (Jan 14, 2019)

One of the best developers out there. I have several of his products. Tracy also coded the Amadeus Symphony for Sonic Scores and it's terrific.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Jan 14, 2019)

*True*. Indiginus sounds like Indie genius. I also have some of their products (Renegade acoustic, renegade electric, Renaixxance, Delta blues guitar, Brio percus...) I use them regularly and I've never been deceived. Easy to use, low memory. Thanks to the devs !
:emoji_guitar::emoji_headphones:


----------



## dflood (Feb 1, 2019)

I have several Indiginus products and love them all. I have never needed support, but @tcollins is usually responsive on this forum. Not sure about KVR.


----------



## jonnybutter (Feb 1, 2019)

Just to beat the dead horse - they make great stuff. Renaxxance, for example, is not just cheaper than some other nylon string guitars, but better at what it does, too. Indignus is solid


----------



## David Cuny (Feb 3, 2019)

And from the lhttp://www.indiginus.com/images/uke_header_wide_1_2_flat_360.jpg (atest banner ad), it looks like there's Indiginus ukulele in the works.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 3, 2019)

What everyone else said. @tcollins is very responsive both here and by email.

About KVR, he once told me that he has problems getting notification from KVR that questions had been posted there and that's the reason he frequently doesn't respond in that forum.

@Mike Greene, would it be a good idea, or even feasible, to host developer support forums here?


----------



## Hasici (Apr 7, 2019)

Renaxxance is so playable live! That's probably the strength of all Indiginus libraries, that you can play it live with good articulations.


----------

